# Problème disque de démarrage



## fredoman (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Moi je tourne avec un Macpro 2009 sous OSX. EL CAPITAN.

J'ai réinstallé Bootcamp et W7.

J'ai beau aller dans la barre des taches et ouvrir l'assistant Bootcamp quand je suis sous Windows,Impossible de démarrer sur OSX

Il faut que je garde la touche option enfoncée et que je choisisse mon disque de démarrage.

Cela ne me convient pas, comment faire ?

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport avec le problème du message d'origine, j'ai déménagé ton message ici.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2016)

fredoman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je tourne avec un Macpro 2009 sous OSX. EL CAPITAN.
> 
> ...



Et pourtant, tu as deux possibilités. La première sous macOS, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu peux sélectionner la partition Boot Camp comme disque de démarrage. Officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204417

La deuxième, dans Windows tu as la possibilité dans le Panneau de configuration de faire la même chose.


----------



## fredoman (19 Octobre 2016)

fredoman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je tourne avec un Macpro 2009 sous OSX. EL CAPITAN.
> 
> ...





Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant, tu as deux possibilités. La première sous macOS, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu peux sélectionner la partition Boot Camp comme disque de démarrage. Officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204417
> 
> La deuxième, dans Windows tu as la possibilité dans le Panneau de configuration de faire la même chose.



Merci.
Depuis Préférence système je peux démarrer sous W7,
mais lorsque je suis dans le panneau de configuration de Windows je n'arrive pas à redémarrer sous OSX, d'où mon problème..


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2016)

fredoman a dit:


> orsque je suis dans le panneau de configuration de Windows je n'arrive pas à redémarrer sous OSX, d'où mon problème.


Entendons-nous bien, si Windows est déclaré comme disque de démarrage, ce sera toujours Windows qui apparaitra, donc, tu seras toujours obligé de maintenir la touche Alt pour revenir sous macOS.


----------



## fredoman (19 Octobre 2016)

Merci, en fait j'ai changé mon disque dur de baie et cela fonctionne.....
Est-ce normal?


----------

